# Really TRA?



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

We are above pool level, a flood is coming, and you close the gates? Are you expecting a prolonged drought before Thursday? Do I have to come up there and dismantle my dock, and throw those boards in myself?


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Its crazy this year Mark.


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Yea, Mark, I can't figure it out either. I have seen enough this year to think that they seem to know what they are doing most of the time, but it sure seems now that they should be letting more out to at least minimize by a few cfs the peak that those downstream of the dam will see next week.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Matching the flow of the river. There is 13300 cfs at Crockett, they are releasing 15400 cos from the dam. If I'm not mistaken they are all but required to do so.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

From what I understand TRA is not in the business of flood control. Sure would be nice though if they would tweek it a little bit. Without a doubt another major flood is on its way next week and they could minimize the impact by increasing the discharge now. I guess they just don't want to cross that line and take on the responsibility of flood control.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Makes you just want to pee off the dock i bet, lol!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

TRA stands for Trinity River Authority not Totally Rational Actions.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Sunbeam said:


> TRA stands for Trinity River Authority not Totally Rational Actions.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

We should have started a betting pool, someone could win big $. There is just enough randomness to TRA's operating procedures to make it a game in interesting game of chance, and enough people who keep up the river flow/ lake level to populate a good size pool.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I was shocked to find they didn't open up some overnight. It is going up at the dam. It is going up faster at Riverside. Crockett shows 21,200 and climbing. Yet TRA site remains at 15,000 and the USGS site at 13,700.

Do we have a 2Cooler lurker working at the TRA who is a joker?


----------



## saved (Feb 1, 2014)

How and why they release the amounts they do is curious. I have wondered about that for years. So this morning I wrote them to ask that very question. If they respond I will post their answer.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

TRA lets the water build to the last minute so they can bust open gates 60K wide open so than can wash out the broders road on the east side at the bridge a little more.  No more Broders - push the cable back to the bridge and we all launch on hwy 59.

Alright been watching TV too much - and got the shakes from not fishing in so long.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Well the POS, scumbag, human trash thieves living in the river bottoms are licking their chops again in anticipation of all the stuff they can steal when the river reaches flood stage yet again.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Betcha we are over 133 by Monday!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Gofish2day said:


> TRA lets the water build to the last minute so they can bust open gates 60K wide open so than can wash out the broders road on the east side at the bridge a little more.  No more Broders - push the cable back to the bridge and we all launch on hwy 59.
> 
> Alright been watching TV too much - and got the shakes from not fishing in so long.


First thing I've read that makes any sense.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

markbrumbaugh said:


> Betcha we are over 133 by Monday!


I don't think that will happen. But! Shadslinger's recent trip giveaway reminded me of something .... why I don't gamble money.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

We are at 132 feet, 55,000 cfs in, 23,000 cfs out.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Me thinks more water is on the way south, shortly...
Lewisville Dam (Elm Fork of Trinity)
http://www.swf-wc.usace.army.mil/lewisville/

Lavon Dam (East Fork of Trinity)
http://www.swf-wc.usace.army.mil/lavon/


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It appears the gates will rise again before they go back down.
I keep trying to put my winter fishing strategy together and one is to fish the tail race, when it gets right.
Maybe two weeks?


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> It appears the gates will rise again before they go back down.
> I keep trying to put my winter fishing strategy together and one is to fish the tail race, when it gets right.
> Maybe two weeks?


My god this is worse than predicting the price of oil. I'm back to linear programming and cat unit economic. I still think TRA will bust 133.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I don't think that will happen. But! Shadslinger's recent trip giveaway reminded me of something .... why I don't gamble money.


I may be wrong on the date....how much you wanna put on this peak. Having said that, I need to watch the wind. They only beat 133 feet, if it is going to blow across a 5 mile fetch to somebody.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

And having said that, I only do this bellyaching because it takes my mind off politics. 2x6 are cheap.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

markbrumbaugh said:


> And having said that, I only do this bellyaching because it takes my mind off politics. 2x6 are cheap.


Mark, I had to belly laugh at that.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

markbrumbaugh said:


> And having said that, I only do this bellyaching because it takes my mind off politics. 2x6 are cheap.


Good one, and I know what you mean can't dwell on it or you'll go nuts.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Well looks like the lake is about to be very full and the communities below Livingston are screwed. Sad thing is this could have easily been mitigated by TRA.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

These folks are either lazy or stupid. 133 and 3 inches. I would love to serve on their board. There is no reason for this to have happened. We could all see it coming. And for the taxes we pay them and Polk county, they **** on our property for no good reason but ignorance. I saw this coming a week ago. Not to mention what thus dies to the folks down south.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

markbrumbaugh said:


> Betcha we are over 133 by Monday!


Ok, sorry, I was off by six days.


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Not justifying their move, but I do know the tides from the bay system, has some input on the water flow.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

lonepinecountryclub said:


> Not justifying their move, but I do know the tides from the bay system, has some input on the water flow.


Nothing to do with tides, but thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Mark it looks like they heard you. releasing 71,500 cfs.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I have been watching that USGS site longer than I care to realize. This particular event they seemed slower than usual to react to. I may have noticed it more due to ShadSlinger's giveaway trip. Not even counting all the points north but rather watching level at the dam only, they seemed slow.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I have noticed that for the last few big flow events they seem slow to react in the first couple of rises, but later they did seem quicker as the rains and overflow from lakes up north caused the river to rise and fall repeatedly for a long time. 
Probably happen that way some more this go around as there is more rain predicted this week. 
71500cfs at the dam lake at 133.4 a lot of water out there.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

I've lived on the water 5 yrs--west side Kickapoo south of bridge-highest I've seen the water. Less than a foot before my boat runs out of room to be lifted.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Got a call from my Mom yesterday, water over the bulkhead and the peir is detached from the bulkhead. The high winds and high water wreck havic.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Did *Alumacraftbassin* have the pull with TRA to do this? :rotfl:


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

wwind3 said:


> I've lived on the water 5 yrs--west side Kickapoo south of bridge-highest I've seen the water. Less than a foot before my boat runs out of room to be lifted.


 ...talked to 2 neighbors who have lived on the lake for prob 30+ years-never seen it this high either.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Sittin on the dock of the bay
Watching my dock float, floating away
How lazy do you have to be
To get a job at the TRA?


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Did *Alumacraftbassin* have the pull with TRA to do this? :rotfl:


You don't suppose that bulkhead and dock contractors are in on this? (Sarc)


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Btw the record was 134.3 in 1994, when they released over 100,000 cfs and flooded Liberty Texas.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

markbrumbaugh said:


> Btw the record was 134.3 in 1994, when they released over 100,000 cfs and flooded Liberty Texas.


Isn't that from the same storm that flooded the San Jacinto watershed terribly also? The river was on fire due to a ruptured pipe line under it? A barge broke free from the Banana Bend area and hit the I-10 bridge?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

markbrumbaugh said:


> Btw the record was 134.3 in 1994, when they released over 100,000 cfs and flooded Liberty Texas.


Ah, a definitive record date, thanks Mark, good rhyme too! Can you do the whistling part?

I took The Mighty Red-Fin for a little spin on the south end a while ago.
I caught two yellow bass slabbing in 17' of water and a small drum.
I tried to drift a little with drum for bait, but the wind swinging around the clock, very slowly. 
So I gave it up. The water is incredibly high and muddy. I think I'll look way up a creek tomorrow to see if it is any better.
There should be some good cat fishing around heavy flowing creeks.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Isn't that from the same storm that flooded the San Jacinto watershed terribly also? The river was on fire due to a ruptured pipe line under it? A barge broke free from the Banana Bend area and hit the I-10 bridge?


 I think it was.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> Ah, a definitive record date, thanks Mark, good rhyme too! Can you do the whistling part?
> 
> I took The Mighty Red-Fin for a little spin on the south end a while ago.
> I caught two yellow bass slabbing in 17' of water and a small drum.
> ...


Hope the crappie fishing holds.


----------

